# where is memcached.conf located in FreeBSD



## psyc (Mar 24, 2013)

As the title says, where is this file located ? I want to allocate more memory to Memcached, but couldn't find the workaround. In Debian it is located in /etc, I tried with command [CMD=""]locate memcached.conf[/CMD] but it shows me only the port location like /usr/ports/databases/memcached/work/memcached-1.4.15/t/sasl/memcached.conf


----------



## psyc (Mar 24, 2013)

sorry for regular post, this is not reply, I couldn't edit my previous post so, writing here....

The memcached server config file in Linux looks like this:


```
# memcached default config file
# 2003 - Jay Bonci <jaybonci@debian.org>
# This configuration file is read by the start-memcached script provided as
# part of the Debian GNU/Linux distribution.

# Run memcached as a daemon. This command is implied, and is not needed for the
# daemon to run. See the README.Debian that comes with this package for more
# information.
-d

# Log memcached's output to /var/log/memcached
logfile /var/log/memcached.log

# Be verbose
# -v

# Be even more verbose (print client commands as well)
# -vv

# Start with a cap of 64 megs of memory. It's reasonable, and the daemon default
# Note that the daemon will grow to this size, but does not start out holding this much
# memory
-m 2048

# Default connection port is 11211
-p 11211

# Run the daemon as root. The start-memcached will default to running as root if no
# -u command is present in this config file
-u nobody

# Specify which IP address to listen on. The default is to listen on all IP addresses
# This parameter is one of the only security measures that memcached has, so make sure
# it's listening on a firewalled interface.
-l 127.0.0.1

# Limit the number of simultaneous incoming connections. The daemon default is 1024
# -c 1024

# Lock down all paged memory. Consult with the README and homepage before you do this
# -k

# Return error when memory is exhausted (rather than removing items)
# -M

# Maximize core file limit
# -r
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 24, 2013)

In FreeBSD, port config files generally go in /usr/local/etc.  Sometimes they are in a subdirectory of that directory.

But those all look like runtime options that can be specified in /etc/rc.conf with memcached_flags.  See /usr/local/etc/rc.d/memcached.


----------



## psyc (Mar 24, 2013)

*T*hanks for response, it seems the only way to configure it is with memcached_flags.


----------

